# It Is Finished !!



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

Finally.....

My first ever furniture project. Done. A very simple, plain little hall table. It's all pine with poly finish only. It's for my mom. She wanted something real simple and this is it...lol

Thank you to everyone who helped with advice and suggestions on this. I think that was probabaly just about ALL of you.....:thumbsup:

Oh well...not sure why I can't upload the pictures...but the table really is done....lol


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

You will have to get the pics figured out so we can see what you ended up with.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Tom,
When you have your post window open, scroll down and click on 'manage attachments' . This should open up another window with the browse slots. Click on browse and find the picture in your computor. Double click on the picture and it should take you right back to the browse window. The file name will now be in the browse slot. Click on the next browse slot to add another pic. When you are done filling the slots, make sure you hit the 'upload attachments' button to the right of the browse slots. You can load a total of five pictures. After you have hit the upload button, you will see the file names added to the box. Then hit the 'close this window' button and it will take you to your original posting box. Add your text, hit 'submit reply' and you should be all set. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## creative novice (Jul 25, 2008)

*pics...*

Hey Mike.....when i worked at a psyc hospital when dealing with certain eating disorder patients, we always told them: _"if we didn't see it,,,, it didn't happen"_ sooooo tom5151.....tell us more about that table!!!! :yes:lol!


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

creative novice said:


> Hey Mike.....when i worked at a psyc hospital when dealing with certain eating disorder patients, we always told them: _"if we didn't see it,,,, it didn't happen"_ sooooo tom5151.....tell us more about that table!!!! :yes:lol!


LOL...very good....I like it.......:laughing:

Actually I have been successful posting pics in the past....I think the trouble is that these are 3.5MB files....I think they are just too big....I have to figure out how to make them smaller I think.....


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Tom5151 said:


> LOL...very good....I like it.......:laughing:
> 
> Actually I have been successful posting pics in the past....I think the trouble is that these are 3.5MB files....I think they are just too big....I have to figure out how to make them smaller I think.....


Maybe next time you should make the table smaller and then the picture file wont be so large:huh:
Right?
Ken


----------



## creative novice (Jul 25, 2008)

*ken*

:laughing:


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

Kenbo said:


> Maybe next time you should make the table smaller and then the picture file wont be so large:huh:
> Right?
> Ken


LOL...now there's an option...why didn't i think of that.......LOL


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

*figured it out......*

I believe I figured it out.....LOL


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Very nice.
johnep


----------



## creative novice (Jul 25, 2008)

*ok, you're back in good standing*

Well, now that you've made us believers! Nice Job! Bet mom will luv it!


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Tom,
Excellent job. Seems like you must be paying attention here. Beautiful table. Ok, what's next, quit doggin' it already.....
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## dollis (Dec 28, 2008)

Great Job.:smile:


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I appreciate the kind words. It was a lot of fun actually. The first time doing this so just about everything was new learning. But now that I have done one I can't wait to do more....

I did find out though that the workshop (garage) needs to be layed out a little better. So the first order of business it to get that all set up. Once that's done I have a TV stand to build and then I am going to try my hand at cabinet making. So get ready for thousands more questions...LOL

Thanks again.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Okay, all kidding aside, that is a fantastic looking table. Just goes to show you that you don't have to make some fancy pants looking piece to show some real woodworking talent. Great job. 
Ken


----------



## 43longtime (Oct 15, 2008)

Great job. That turned out beautiful. I really like the finish you used keep up the great work.


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

Good Grief! 
Very nice finish, Tom (woodworking, too). What's your finishing secret?


----------



## bradleywellsoff (Nov 27, 2008)

Nice lookin' table there. A+ on your first project.


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

Kenbo said:


> Okay, all kidding aside, that is a fantastic looking table. Just goes to show you that you don't have to make some fancy pants looking piece to show some real woodworking talent. Great job.
> Ken


Hey Ken,

Thank you very much for the kind words....:thumbsup:


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

A couple of you asked about the finish. I actually followed a process that was explained to me by another member on this site, firehawkmph (Mike). I followed his advice.

I used a satin polyurathane product made by General Finshers. It's a wipe on product. I applied 10 coats to the table top and bottom shelf and 5 coats to the leg assembly. I lightly sanded with a 320 grit sanding sponge and/or #0000 steel wool in between coats. I applied thinner coats as opposed to fewer thicker ones. I waited at least 24 hours between coats before applying the next. In about 3 more weeks I plan to "finish the finish" a little bit further by waxing and rubbing with SC Johnson Paste Wax.


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

Tom, That table really turned out nice.


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

AZ Termite said:


> Tom, That table really turned out nice.


Thank you sir.......I aappreciate the kind words.....:smile:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Tom5151 said:


> Hey Ken,
> 
> Thank you very much for the kind words....:thumbsup:


You don't have to thank us for the kind words, *you earned them!*
Just out of curiosity, at just over 350 posts made by you on this forum about how to make this project, how did you ever find the time to actually make it? :laughing:
Ken


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

Kenbo said:


> You don't have to thank us for the kind words, *you earned them!*
> Just out of curiosity, at just over 350 posts made by you on this forum about how to make this project, how did you ever find the time to actually make it? :laughing:
> Ken


LOL....good question...Well not ALL of the 350 plus posts were just about the table....LOL...most of my posts/questions are from work when I can't do any work on projects...i get all my answers during the week and do all the work on the weekends (when I am not doing a million other things)


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I hope your boss is not reading your post. :laughing:


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

Kenbo said:


> I hope your boss is not reading your post. :laughing:


LOL...i basically work in front of a computer all day so they can't tell the difference.....


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey Tom....nice job. It just makes you want to do more when they turn out so good.


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

12penny said:


> Hey Tom....nice job. It just makes you want to do more when they turn out so good.


Thank you sir...yes it does........can't wait to start the next one.....


----------



## trash collector (Dec 31, 2008)

Very nice beautiful table.:thumbsup:
TC


----------

